# New Year's T-Jet races...



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

MASCAR is starting off 2011 with a T-Jet race on Saturday, January 8th...location is Mark Smith's Port Haywood, VA racing venue. Track is a 4' x 16' Continous rail Tomy track. Rules are BeachJet (which encompasses ECHORR/VHORS/Fray rule sets).
Directions and track pix: http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/mark.html

Put on your schedule the 4th Annual Thunder Cup races, for T-Jet and ThunderStorm cars, Saturday March 19, 2011
Chesapeake Virginia's routed six lane "Chesapeake Mile" is the track. Full race details, pix and directions:
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/thundercup.html


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

Snow was in the forecast, and after the flakes started falling early in the day...memories went back to Mark's notorious Snowzilla race of February last year. The schedule was shuffled a bit to run the B Main first, to allow Joey Cassiba to get back on the road to North Carolina. The race saw quite a few of our veteran racers to come out of woodwork and join in the fun again. Ray Etheridge was back from college for his first race in a year and half, Jerry Holley was back from travelling around the world for his work, and Rodney Tankerd was surprisingly back as well. Not sure what he was doing, but it was very good to see him back running with MASCAR. Rodney borrowed a rocket from Ray, and set a quick pace in the C Main, with Robby hanging with him. Ronnie had some issues but pulled up to run with Robby, but Rodney stayed out front and won the main with 78 laps. Ronnie and Robby were back two laps at the finish in a snow shortened heats of only 3 minutes. The B Main started very fast as both Tim and Joey laid down 22's to start, with Mark and Dan at 20. As the heats went by Tim kept up the pressure and pulled away with a 4 lap lead at the end and a 85 lap total. Joey and Mark battled side by side for much of the race, with Joey getting the edge by sections at the end. The A Main drivers were about the same speed as the B Main, with Ray leading the way with a 22 while Tom and Jeff were back a lap. Bubba was starting off badly with only a 19 on the yellow power lane. Ray and Jeff both logged 22's on the power lanes in the second segment, Tom was back a lap on his second gutter, Bubba picked it up a bit on Blue at 20. The third segment went down with Jeff and Ray matching each other with 22's again, Tom back a lap and overdriving on Green, Bubba was really in deep kimchi on Red with a 17. The last segment saw Tom finally get a 22, Ray and Jeff with 21's, Bubba finishing with a 20 on Green. The final tally had Ray lead Jeff by a quarter of a lap, Tim picked up third from the B Main by sections over Tom. Joey took fifth by sections of race host Mark Smith. This was the first race on this track in over a year, and brought out some strange sights...Tom ran a Southern Sportsman style NASCAR body, wanting to barge through traffic on the narrow Tomy sections...Mark ran an old school Bat-Jet Ford GT MASCAR Edition with a 14 tooth pinion, also with the idea of not banging wheels with the open wheel style "Fray bodies". We will get another go on this track May 7th with our BeachJets. Meanwhile just a two week break until Ronnie's Modified race on January 22nd. 



Full pictorial PG-13 race report: http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/1-8-11.html

MASCAR insiders, click on the A Main picture for your "Easter Egg"



Ronnie's Modifed races, track pix and directions: http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/ronnies.html



The ThunderCUP, March 19, 2011, http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/thundercup.html


----------

